# Applet für kurze Zeit nach dem starten anhalten



## Chris_76 (1. Mrz 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich ein Applet in der Initmethode für 15sek anhalten und erst dann soll weitergemacht werden mit dem Ablauf des Quelltextes.
Wenn ja wie?

Gruß Chris


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Mrz 2007)

```
try {
   Thread.sleep(15000);
}
catch(InterruptedException e) {
   interrupt();
}
```


----------



## Chris_76 (2. Mrz 2007)

Danke Dir, irgendwie hab ich den Baum vor dem ganzen Wald nicht gesehen   

Chris


----------

